

3 Of The Best Free Pomodoro Productivity Apps - desigooner
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/3-free-pomodoro-productivity-apps/

======
ludicast
Looks good. I use <http://tomatoi.st> myself, but I do like the looks of your
tomato timer. Definitely like the customized time periods you have.

------
desigooner
disclaimer: one of the "apps" featured (tomato timer) was created by me in the
past

